# Why won't my fletching stick??



## markvan (Aug 3, 2008)

Cant get my fletching to stick. I am scraping off all the old glue, even tried going over with 400 grit sanding sponges, and then cleaning with methyl hydrate. 

I am using goat tuff adhesive, on aluminum arrows... could it have expired??? Also tried some glue I use for work.... it is based on the same chemical bonding ingredient, but it doesn't seem to work any better. Never had problems in the past...


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Is it sticking to the shaft or the vane? If it sticks to the vane and not the shaft, you have to clean the shaft better, or just use warm water and let air dry. If sticks to the shaft and not the vane you might need to use an accerator, or you are wiping the vane down and you are not suppose to. If is not sticking on either get new glue. Remember that if you sand/clean the shaft you need to wipe the grit off, or the vanes will come off again.


----------



## markvan (Aug 3, 2008)

It sticks to the vane but not the shaft... will try cleaning with methyl hydrate, and then soap + water. wiped them down pretty good, but maybe something still there. Also tried cleaning the shafts with lacquer thinner, but had the same result. Same problem with glue from 2 different bottles. Might be slightly different compounds, (one is what we use to assemble mitres on wood crown mouldings etc....) but it is the same type of glue as the tuff goat. Will try to clean each shaft with a new rag...


----------



## markvan (Aug 3, 2008)

ok, after looking at more arrows, it seems to be sticking much more to the shaft than the vane....


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

You probably don't want to hear it, but Fletchtite Platinum is pretty durned good stuff. Carbon, Aluminum, feathers, plastic, nocks, whatever, it always works. Yeah, you need to wait a few minutes between fletches, but you probably needed a drink anyways.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## gluedudeguru (Apr 15, 2010)

don't use methanol...

What kind of vane is it? What shaft? What jig?


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

never ever had a problem with alum. arrows good old fletch tite woorks as good as any on alum.
never did anything but wipe the shafts down good. maybe soap and water on a refletch


----------



## markvan (Aug 3, 2008)

boehing vanes, using a bitz jig.... will try the soap and water...


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Use acetone to clean the shafts. The vanes shouldn't need any prep. I would bet money your glue is old. I broke down and bought some Goat Tuff once and never had any luck with it at all, gave it to a buddy and he had the same problem.

My glue of choice is Gold Tip glue.


----------



## duramaxdiesel09 (Jun 26, 2009)

Scrape off old glue, use acetone to clean shaft completely, then use rubbing alcohol to clean shaft before fletching. I have learned that cleaning your shafts well is the key to getting your fletchings to stick. Fletchtite platinum works well. If you consider it, wrapping your arrows or dipping them will really help your fletchings stick. 

Good Shooting---->
Chase Lancaster


----------



## deadhead (Aug 26, 2004)

use bar keepers best friend and water then use denatured alcohol on the shaft to clean it then wipe the fletchings with the denatured alcohol if they are bohning fletches as for glue fletch tite plat or loctite professional super glue. the loctite pro superglue is impact resistant and works great on carbon and alum.


----------



## duramaxdiesel09 (Jun 26, 2009)

Don't wipe the bases of the Blazer fletchings. It says not to on the box.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I fletch thousands of arrows a year and I only use Bohning Platinum Fletch-tite and wipe the shafts with 91% Alcohol, been doing it this way for years, Its the K-I-S-S method, All these super duper super glues and sandpaper and acetone, methonol, Its funny really, I have people that drive 45 mins to an 1hr to get arrows fletched by me cause they never have a problem with them coming off, I do aluminum, carbon , wood , fiberglass, Blazers, Duravanes, VaneTecs, feathers it doesnt matter, 91% alcohol and Platinum Fletch-tite, it has never failed me or anyone who I flecth for


----------



## Aaron Betzner (Jan 6, 2009)

I had great luck with Platinum and goat tuff but after not using them for a while they stopped adhering at all. I think they have a shelf life of 6 months or so after opening. I can't get them to stick to the shafts at all or wraps.


----------



## jarin12ga. (Sep 8, 2006)

That's BS if it only has a shelf life for six months.I can bet that freezing weather is the WORST thing you can do to paint,plaster,joint compound,glue or any adhesives.Hope this helps?I like bowning platinum as well.for carbons.Not made bad stuff!I think I'm getting better at fletching??L.O.L


----------



## Aaron Betzner (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm telling you from personal experience that an opened tube has a shelf life. I just replaced my tube and I can't tear my vanes off now. My basement has pretty high humidity though.


----------



## Devistator18 (Aug 27, 2010)

I just picked up some CA glue from hobby town, it is the thick stuff and it works great. I shot through one flteching and it didn't ripe off.when I had my proshop refletch an arrow i eventually shot a fletching and it came off cleanly.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i agree with nitro boy.. make sure that the fletching jig you are useing is compataple wiyh your shaft..they must make contact.some jigs dont allow you to see if the fletching is touching the shaft...


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2: listen to nitro boy thats how to do arrows


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

only thing he forgot was to tell you to dot them:set1_punch:


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

to make it easy pick up some wraps if they are not your thing you could get clear or black will certainly end the frustration.

http://www.battledrumwraps.com/


----------



## shields642 (Nov 1, 2010)

I always clean old glue mess off with fingernail polish remover let dry then wipe down with rubbing alchohol and let dry then wipe vanes down with alcohol and use fletchtite


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

I have always used the Norway zipstrip to actually strip the vane off the shaft and a dull spyderco to scrape the remaining glue off. Buff with 0000 steel wool, wipe down with acetone, wrap, and then fletch with a bitz. Always worked for me and I fletch a lot of arrows!!


----------



## gluedudeguru (Apr 15, 2010)

please dont use nail polish remover, filled with many other chemicals besides acetone including oils and vitamins (for nails) that will hinder adhesion.

Acetone, IPA


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

bbjavelina said:


> You probably don't want to hear it, but Fletchtite Platinum is pretty durned good stuff. Carbon, Aluminum, feathers, plastic, nocks, whatever, it always works. Yeah, you need to wait a few minutes between fletches, but you probably needed a drink anyways.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


+1 fletchtite platinum, i use it for alot of stuff other than just fletching....great stuff! Always sticks my stuff on and i don't clean the shafts that much just scrape and re fletch


----------

